# Brighton, MI - Seeking the right player for ongoing campaign



## DrNilesCrane (Nov 17, 2006)

Our gaming group has an open seat for the right player in our ongoing D&D 3.5 campaign (we also run one-shot adventures and shorter campaigns). We play Saturday evenings in Brighton, Michigan generally from 5pm to midnight (we have a group dinner at 5pm to chat and catch up with the gaming kicking off closer to 6pm). Our players are a mix of men and women all 30+ years old with gaming experience ranging from two years to two decades. Our group is very role-play intensive but also rules savvy: a typical adventure features in-depth interaction within the party and with NPCs, some good old fashion dice rolling and combat, and plenty of plots for the party to pick and choose from. Railroading is avoided, dice rolls by the DM are out in the open, and character background and histories are not decoration but a part of the campaign’s direction. 

We’re not a casual beer and pretzels gaming group: a good gaming night for us is defined by plenty of in-character interaction (strictly no “did you see Lost last week?” type chatter at the table once gaming begins), fast paced combat, and cooperatively developing and exploring the overall story and plot opportunities of the campaign.  We also contribute online to the campaign in the form of participation in our forum and cooperative adventure summaries written online. 

Our ideal player can be any age but is mature with at least normal social skills, is able to play consistently (at least three Saturdays per month), and can bring a character to life at the table (i.e. we don’t need a seat filler). The player’s personality and how he or she meshes with the group is much more important than rules knowledge or gaming experience: knowledge of the rules is a plus but if you’re inexperienced to the game, that’s OK as long as you are willing and able to learn. A player who can occasionally DM a one-shot or short campaign is a plus but not a requirement. 

The campaign website is www.the6elements.com and if you are interested in learning more, please email Mark at *dm@the6elements.com* and let’s talk!


----------



## DonTadow (Nov 22, 2006)

I'll will certainly shoot you an email about this. I am most intrigued.


----------

